# Spielt hier irgendwer noch Nintendo-Stuff?



## katielover (9 Mai 2013)

Hi,

würde mich mal interessieren, ob jemand im Forum Handhelds oder Konsolen von Nintendo besitzt und noch spielt. Und wenn ja, was.

Liebe Grüße
katielover


----------



## word (13 Mai 2013)

Ab und zu ne Runde Mariokart auf dem SNES oder WorldCup auf dem NES :WOW:


----------



## katielover (18 Mai 2013)

word schrieb:


> Ab und zu ne Runde Mariokart auf dem SNES oder WorldCup auf dem NES :WOW:



Hey,

ein Kollege der alten Schule. Hab selber mit NES angefangen. Bin mit SNES groß geworden. Spiele aber heute noch. Bin mittlerweile bei 3DS und Wii. WiiU überlege ich mir bei ZeldaWindwaker


----------



## Ch0C0 (19 Mai 2013)

word schrieb:


> Ab und zu ne Runde Mariokart auf dem SNES



Same here^^


----------



## omglolrofloO (4 Juni 2013)

Für mich sind neue Zeldaspiele Pflichtspiele. Mariokart (Double Dash oder die Wii-Version) spiele ich öfters noch mit Freunden zusammen, kann man meiner Meinung nach immer spielen


----------



## Partock (16 Sep. 2013)

Bin seit paar Wochen krank, da hab ich immer meine Retrophase und pack meinen Super Nintendo und Nintendo 64 aus. 
Da wird dann alles mögliche gezockt, vorzüglich naütrlich die typischen Nintendo Titel:
Super Mario World, Yoshis Island, Zelda a link to the past, Donkey Kong Country auf dem SNES
Mario 64, Banjo Kazooie, Zelda: Ocarina of Time auf dem N64

Ach, die machen immernoch total Spaß


----------



## DiggerSoundDiggerBounce (10 Nov. 2013)

N64 Mario Kart und Darkwin Duck


----------



## voodooo1 (21 Dez. 2013)

Mario 3 und Zelda auf NES! es gibt nichts besseres


----------



## n5xe42 (25 Dez. 2013)

hatte in meiner Spielerkarriere alle Nintendo Konsolen. Gespielt habe ich aber hauptsächlich Rollenspiele und vor allem Zelda. Auch heute noch. Habe noch den Ur-Gameboy, die Wii und den Nintendo Advance zu Hause rumfliegen.


----------



## biber05 (25 Dez. 2013)

Hab noch nen Atari 2600, müsste ich mal spasseshalber wieder ansvhliessen. :WOW:


----------



## Aniel (17 März 2017)

Nintendo kommt bei mir auch hauptsächlich nur noch wegen Mario und Zelda raus. Mag an Nostalgie liegen, aber die Games gehen immer^^


----------



## ElCoyote (18 März 2017)

Hab noch einen alten Cube mit einigen Spiele wie Beach Spikers, Et. Darkness, PN03, seit der Fuchtelsteuerung der Wii interessiert mich Ninty nicht mehr.


----------



## Aniel (1 Okt. 2017)

Klar, für Zelda und Mario ist man nie zu alt


----------



## ElCoyote (8 Okt. 2017)

Und nun auch noch eine WiiU, aber nur wg. 2 Spielen, die mich interessieren, Switch gibt mir Null.


----------



## skeet1 (22 Sep. 2019)

super smash bros Nintendo 64


----------



## dpgmiku (28 März 2020)

Ich spiele gerade Animal Crossing. Es ist super und ich kann mir kein besseres Spiel für die Quarantänee vorstellen.


----------



## lsahiro (5 Apr. 2020)

Hab noch einen N64 und einen Gamecube. Alle paar Jahre werden die mal wieder herausgekramt. Super Mario und alte WWE Spiele.


----------



## Darth Tittious (10 Juni 2022)

Switch für zwischendurch, Dead Cells, Hades, Monster Hunter, BotW...


----------



## Tortenfan (14 Juli 2022)

Im ersten Lockdown habe ich mir ein SNES zugelegt und Mario Kart, Zelda, Secret of Mana etc. durchgespielt. Allerdings sind die Spiele selbst gebraucht mittlerweile ziemlich teuer, sodass Roms vielleicht klüger wären. Geben aber halt nicht das Oldschoolgefühl eines richtigen SNES wieder.


----------

